# Contacts for European Bazaar



## nurdan (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm new here so not sure if I'm posting this correctly or not. I make hand-made jewellery and looking to see if I can get a table at the European Bazaar this year. Does anyone know how I can go about doing that? Any contacts? 

Thanks a lot for your support and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

My understanding is that it is only Embassies and NGO that are allocated tables


----------

